# Video of Person Releasing Trauma Through Convulsions



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

If you believe your DP and/or anxiety to be a result of trauma, you should like these videos. One video shows a guys legs convulsing for like 3 minutes. I get these tremors, too. I think the tremors are my body finally releasing unused, frozen survival energy from years ago.

If you don't get tremors, or don't believe your DP to be caused by PTSD or panic, then this may not interest you.

But here they are, if you're interested in watching:

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=body+tremors

Another video is of women describing their experience(s) in releasing trauma. That one isn't narrated.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I think this is very interesting. Do they just move their bodies and go with the flow without thinking about it? I do that many times. People sometimes say that I should sit still :wink:


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Luka said:


> I think this is very interesting. Do they just move their bodies and go with the flow without thinking about it? I do that many times. People sometimes say that I should sit still :wink:


Hi Luka,

Glad you found it interesting.

Actually, did you see how fast that guy's legs were convulsing?

I can lie down a sofa right now, and just by focusing on my body, my chest and stomach will convulse similarly to what you saw in the video.

You are actually thinking about your body while all of this happens. And you don't try to move your body. If you have to try to move your body, then what's happening isn't what you see in the video.

What you do is relax your body to the best of your ability, and focus on all the different parts of your body. Maybe start with your toes, and move upwards, into your knees, upper legs, etc. You will know when trauma energy is trying to unfreeze and wants out, because it will just happen. In other words, the shaking will happen on its on. You don't have to force your body to shake. Besides, I don't think anyone could force themselves to convulse that fast, if they tried.

For me, focusing on my legs doesn't do much. But when I'm lying down and start to focus on my stomach, and then my chest, I start to shake like crazy.

Even though I just found these videos today, my body has been shaking and releasing nervous energy for the past 3 or 4 months. It's just a gradual process. There may be immediate benefits, but to release all of the energy may take months. For me, it's been pent up for 11 years.

January, February and March have been the best months since the year 1994 for me. I don't feel like I'm being tortured by my own body 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, like I did for more than a decade.

I'm glad there's so many great healing resources out there today. Back in 1994, I hadn't even sent my first email yet!!! We've come a long way!

Jeff


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I used to shake like that all the time because of fear.
I thought that my body was falling apart at one time. 
This shaking also caused me to just experience more anxiety because I knew that people could see my shaking and that they proably thought that I had some serious problem or something. Trying to act normal when your shaking like that can be pretty hard.

I am not sure if the shaking from fear is the same as the shaking that is in these video's though.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

LOSTONE said:


> I am not sure if the shaking from fear is the same as the shaking that is in these video's though.


I used to shake a lot, too, from fear, but this is convulsing, not your typical shaking.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I have got the DVD which teaches you these exercises, anybody can do them and they are very easy and good at reducing tension in the body.
They connect with the psoas muscles which are the fight/flight muscles which sometimes get stuck or frozen in trauma.

I would recommend you read Peter Levine 'Waking the Tiger' or 'Healing Trauma' which explains such shaking.

Combine the TRE exercises shown here with Peter Levine's exercises and you have got a complete cure for PTSD and many trauma based problems. I would recommend everybody who has trauma based problems to learn these exercises, especially if you find other exercise difficult as you can sit in your living room and literally shake off your problems while watching the tv or listening to music, much better than spending hours on treadmill going nowhere.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

hey pablo. where were you able to obtain this dvd? i have both of peter levine's books and they are fascinating, i just can't do the shaking. it's unfortunate. maybe this dvd can help? i know you're supposed to shake as released energy travels through the body (or something like that). but i just can't seem to be able to do it. any advice? :wink:

thanks,

Uni

p.s. I found a book on these exercises, it's on amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/141960 ... e&n=283155


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Good find, Uni! I'll have to buy that book. Fascinating. I have Levine's "Healing Trauma." It was a livesaver. I still intend on reading "Waking the Tiger."

If you can't shake off the trauma, it may not be close enough to the surface yet. It will come when it's ready. Doing the exercises alone, day-after-day, may help release this trapped, frozen energy. That's what I did. I just kept doing the exercises and eventually I started to shake.

Good luck to you!

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

1A, I think you're right on about trauma being stuck in the body. I use to describe it that way before I ever even read anything like that.

In the beginning of all this when life events created huge emotional reactions and I felt I had no choice but to squash them, I would say that I had to find a way to discharge this stuff before it got stuck in my body. The 'connections' between the mind, body, and emotions would be lost from my conscious mind and I would eventually get physically sick, not to mention mentally, if I didn't work it out.

The very first book I found that 'resonated' with me, back in the early 70's, was The Primal Scream. Maybe some of you have heard of it. Unfortunately, the center for that was too far away and too expensive. I would cry and cry because I knew that would help but I couldn't get there. 

I've worked through a lot of body stuff and cleared tons of it but it took a long time to do that because, at first, I didn't understand what was happening. It really helps to understand what's going on so that you don't freak out and go running to a doctor every whipstitch. Certain body things really do clear up on their own. Taking meds for some things that go on will suppress it and it'll come up again later. Might as well ride it out. That's been my personal experience.

Have courage! Be a warrior!! We're a lot tougher than we realize!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

I remember telling a psychologist that people that suffer severe trauma need to be 'handled with care.' They need reassurance, they need to be allowed to scream if that's what they want to do. If they try to 'stifle' their feelings so as not to appear 'nuts', they need to be helped to find a way to remove that self-judgement and express their upset, their fear, their pain.

Know what he said? "Don't you think that will make people weak and make them dependent?" I nearly had a screaming fit right there on the spot!! :x I explained that each case is as different as the person experiencing it. The bottom line is that if the trauma goes unreleased, it will imprint mentally at a subconscious level and, furthermore, will remain stuck at an energetic level in the body. Help the people through the trauma as if they were children (not 'treat them as children.' Comfort them and reassure them not in some sappy way but with awareness that they are suffering. Is 'compassion' totally lost in this world?) If any kind of clinging turns up later, deal with that 'later.' Of course, he didn't 'get it.'

Do any of you 'get it' about what I just said here? I'm curious to know. Maybe I'm the one that needs more insight. :?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi I bought the DVD from David Baldwins website
http://www.traumaprevention.com/index.p ... icle_id=80

The exercises are very easy to do and the book on Amazon will probably give you enough info to do them but the DVD makes things clearer and gave me more certainty about whether I was doing them right.

I too have both Peter Levine's books but I would say his six CD set is better as it gives you a few exercises which are designed to bring on the shaking and it gives you all the information of the other books and more 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159179 ... oding=UTF8
but unfortunately its pretty expensive, maybe i could put it on the web as MP3 so you could download it? (if someone can tell me how I am willing to do it)

The problem for me is that the exercises are meant for PTSD so they are good if you relive your trauma a lot or have panic attacks or get overwhelm when stimulated, but if you are disconnected from your trauma like many people with DP are it is more difficult to connect with the trauma loop and resolve it, but im sure everybodys situation is different so it will probably work better for some than others


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

1A, thanks so much for the explanation!

I will certainly search for these type of exercise!


----------

